# flake food and canister filters



## lkmalawilvr (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a 215 gallon tank with an eheim 2260 and an eheim 2262. It has two powerheads and is drilled so intakes and outflows (not sure if those are the right words...haha) are on the floor of the tank. II switched from feeding pellet to flake followed by a small amount of pellet by advice because of being new and I was told it is harder to overfeed and less room for error. My question is when I feed, it seems like there is flake everywhere. The fish eat and the tank clears out pretty quickly but I am wondering if my filters are getting gunked up. I have not opened one up yet to see because they haven't been running long enough yet. If it is getting in the filters will this mean I will have to clean them more often??? Should I just switch back to pellets? They seemed to be so much cleaner in the tank. Thank you.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What size are your fish?

I find that a small bit of flake can be eaten rather quickly but a lot of surface agitation tends to spread it out over the water surface. Sinking pellets have more chance to be consumed by the fish. You may need to buy the correct pellet size for the fish you have.

If a lot of the food gets trapped in the filters because the fish miss finding it, YES you will need to clean the filters more often. That is why it is important to feed the fish the right amount and not waste the food because uneaten food will contribute to poor water quality.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

I just switched to NLS sinking pellets,I still have some flakes left;so I am using them up.
I really have had no problem with flakes and my canister,I just fed them enough to be eaten in a couple minutes.The negative I saw was with my Acei's;since they like to swim higher in the water column they will eat alot of the flake food before the others come out from the rocks.

I am liking the NLS sinking pellets,all the fish are eating well!


----------

